# Omer...



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone have any updates out of Omer about the Sucker Run??


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Have not heard if they are in but the official suckerfest is back and is this weekend. Going up friday morning to check it out.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Might have some current pics tomorrow.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

They're _just_ starting.....


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

My buddies and I are on spring break this week and so we decided we are going to head up on Wednesday, as that is the only day we can all go...
Do you guys think we'll atleast be able to have some fun and catch some?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

went to omer yesterday, sucker on every cast almost if ya know what your doing


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sucker run fills in the gap
Steelhead, walleye slow, but anglers get action

OMER -- Steelhead fishing has been fair to middling. And walleye fishing has been even slower. Thank God for suckers.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080410/SPORTS10/804100400/1058/sports10


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

As of yesterday, they were still getting them very good, but we have had alot of rain up here last night and today.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Was by there Tuesday on my way north, and hardly nobody there, one guy said its pretty much over. I stayed only 5 minutes. seeya


----------

